# Mill Drill Spindle Lock My Version



## jamesemery728 (Feb 2, 2011)

Most of us that have mill drills know what a pain not having a way to tighten the spindle can be. Here is my version of a spindle lock or rather than a lock, a way of holding the spindle while you tighten or loosen it.
You still need to use two hands to tighten the spindle, one on the wrench above and one on the spanner wrench below, but it sure beats trying to hold it with straps and whatever else. Some would probably say why not just drill holes in the spindle and use a round spanner wrench but I am one of these weird people that does not like to drill holes where there weren't any in case I want to remove this contraption some day. 
1. Hit the scrap pile and found a chunk of stock that would work.
2. Drilled the holes for set screws and milled the slots for the spanner wrench.
3. Put some brass tips on the set screws to keep from scoring the spindle.
4. Mounted on the mill drill.


----------



## TroyO (Feb 4, 2011)

I didn't want to let this slide by without comment.... nice work! 

I too have found myself removing some mods that I thought would work, but were impractical or superceeded by something new later. I always look at the leftover holes and cringe a little.

Great way to make a nice improvement without leaving any trace behind. I dig it!


----------



## jamesemery728 (Feb 5, 2011)

TroyO  said:
			
		

> I didn't want to let this slide by without comment.... nice work!
> 
> I too have found myself removing some mods that I thought would work, but were impractical or superceeded by something new later. I always look at the leftover holes and cringe a little.
> 
> Great way to make a nice improvement without leaving any trace behind. I dig it!


Thank you for the comment. 222 views and only 1 comment. I was beginning to think that no one owns a mill drill anymore.


----------

